# by ferry to North Cyprus



## kos (Mar 12, 2011)

Is it allowed to come to North Cyprus by car (EU license plates) via ferry, and then to come to South Cyprus with this car from the North side? 

Here (700 Turkish Cypriot pilgrims were turned back from Ayios Dhometios checkpoint - North Cyprus) it says:

"The Justice Minister Loucas Louca cleared it by saying, “whosoever wishes to enter the Republic *–other than EU citizen-* should come through legal port of entry.” - i.e. any EU citizens can enter South Cyprus via any routes - including North Cyprus. But what about cars and ferries Turkey-Kirenia?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

The republic of Cyprus dont consider any port in the north a legal port of entry if I understand things right


----------



## kos (Mar 12, 2011)

however they do allow EU citizens to enter into the republic through north - judging by the words of their own justice minister...

are there any clear legal regulations laid down on paper somewhere?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I imagine if your car is allowed to enter Turkey I don't see why Northern Cyprus would be a problem.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The problem will not be with enterinNorthern Cyprus but there couldbe problems with coming into the South if entering that way.
As Anders says, the South still considers Kyrenia to be an illegal port of entry.


----------

